# jasper reports rpt-ausgabe drucker abhängig ?



## rwolf (16. Apr 2016)

hi all,

arbeite seit einigen jahren gerne mit jasper-reports und iReport,
beim Kunden kommen die Ausdrucke auch DIN A4 konform raus, bei meinem 
HP2050 wird irgendwie eine andere Auflösung erzeugt, dass heißt, es wird
sowohl in der Breite wie in der Höhe nicht alles gedruckt, z.B. erscheinen
Zeichen vergrößert, der ganz eMaßstab passt einfach nicht.

Natürlich, wenn ich im Report-ausgabe-Fenster ne PDF erzeugen lasse
oder auch per Code, wird diese korrekt ausgedruckt.

was bzw wo läuft was falsch (ist lästig, immer erst PDF zu erzeugen !)


----------

